# Solved: Fake Windows Security Center system Warning



## tweedle (May 8, 2008)

Hello, This just started today, and I have noticed a few people who have similar problems, one being a new member on here, their thread is at

http://forums.techguy.org/malware-removal-hijackthis-logs/710530-htj-log-fake-spyware.html

The wallpaper turns a light blue, says, "Warning: Spyware Threat has been detected on your PC" It says some more, then a link at the bottom that says "click here to scan your pc for spyware..."

Along with this, there are popups imitating Windows Security, and the warning triangle pops up in the clock area, with one of 4 warnings:

"Your computer is infected with spyware"
"Internet attack attempt detected"
"Your Computer is working slowly"
"Your Computer is not protected against spyware..."

Every now and then, a webpage opens, with the title on the top of the screen of "Top Rated Spyware Removers"
Ran Avast, have 4 infections, and can not delete/repair/move
Either win32:Spyware-gen(Tri) or Win32ialer-567(Tri)

Hope that helps.

On windows XP Media Center Edition
Here is a Hijack This log, and thank you for any help.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 12:00:45 AM, on 5/8/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Autodesk\Data Management Server 5\Server\Dispatch\Connectivity.WindowsService.JobDispatch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmsdkns.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Autodesk\Data Management Server 5\Server\Webserver\Connectivity.EDMWS.Server.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA RAID\Service\kraidsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft LifeCam\MSCamS32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\winself.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$AUTODESKVAULT\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\SigmaTel\C-Major Audio\WDM\StacSV.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\TOSHIBA HD DVD PLAYER\TNaviSrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TODDSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\00THotkey.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TFNF5.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Zooming Utility\SmoothView.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TouchED\TouchED.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Wireless Hotkey\TosHKCW.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\NDSTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Direct Disc Writer\ddwmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA RAID\Console\Kraidman.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TPSBattM.exe
C:\Program Files\ltmoh\Ltmoh.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\vVX3000.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Protector Suite QL\psqltray.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Controls\TFncKy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb07.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Toshiba.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Distillr\Acrotray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\SchSvr\SchSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Bluetooth Toshiba Stack\TosBtMng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Bluetooth Toshiba Stack\TosA2dp.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Bluetooth Toshiba Stack\TosBtHsp.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLLoginProxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.ca/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.toshiba.ca/offers
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe,C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmsdkns.exe,
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [00THotkey] C:\WINDOWS\system32\00THotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [000StTHK] 000StTHK.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TFNF5] TFNF5.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmoothView] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Zooming Utility\SmoothView.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TouchED] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TouchED\TouchED.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TosHKCW.exe] "C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Wireless Hotkey\TosHKCW.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NDSTray.exe] NDSTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPSODDCtl] TPSODDCtl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPSMain] TPSMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TOSDCR] TOSDCR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DDWMon] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Direct Disc Writer\\ddwmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kraidman] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA RAID\Console\Kraidman.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LtMoh] C:\Program Files\ltmoh\Ltmoh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CFSServ.exe] CFSServ.exe -NoClient
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VX3000] C:\WINDOWS\vVX3000.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PSQLLauncher] "C:\Program Files\Protector Suite QL\launcher.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] stsystra.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LifeCam] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft LifeCam\LifeExp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TFncKy] TFncKy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb07.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec PIF AlertEng] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /a /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\AlertEng.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acrobat Assistant 7.0] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Distillr\Acrotray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PinnacleDriverCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSDrvCheck.exe -CheckReg
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinDVR SchSvr] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\SchSvr\SchSvr.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background (User 'Default user')
O4 - S-1-5-18 Startup: IEHOME.LNK = C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\Local Settings\Temp\iehome.bat (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - .DEFAULT Startup: IEHOME.LNK = C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\Local Settings\Temp\iehome.bat (User 'Default user')
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: IEHOME.LNK = C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\Local Settings\Temp\iehome.bat (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth Manager.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: InterVideo WinCinema Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinCinemaMgr.exe
O4 - Global Startup: RAMASST.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Service Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: BitComet - {D18A0B52-D63C-4ed0-AFC6-C1E3DC1AF43A} - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.2.2.28.dll/206 (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {05CA9FB0-3E3E-4B36-BF41-0E3A5CAA8CD8} (Office Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=58813
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w2/resources/MSNPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D6F45B3-9043-443D-A792-115447494D24} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/EN-US/a-UNO1/GAME_UNO1.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/win...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1194825626684
O16 - DPF: {67A5F8DC-1A4B-4D66-9F24-A704AD929EEE} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload/srl/2.0.0.1/sysreqlab2.cab
O16 - DPF: {6B75345B-AA36-438A-BBE6-4078B4C6984D} (HpProductDetection Class) - http://h20270.www2.hp.com/ediags/gmn2/install/HPProductDetection.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1194835810727
O16 - DPF: {74DBCB52-F298-4110-951D-AD2FF67BC8AB} (NVIDIA Smart Scan) - http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload/nforce/NvidiaSmartScan.cab
O16 - DPF: {B7D07999-2ADB-4AEB-997E-F61CB7B2E2CD} (TSEasyInstallX Control) - http://www.trendsecure.com/easy_install/_activex/en-US/TSEasyInstallX.CAB
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {E8F628B5-259A-4734-97EE-BA914D7BE941} (Driver Agent ActiveX Control) - http://driveragent.com/files/driveragent.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: Autodesk Data Management Job Dispatch - Autodesk Inc - C:\Program Files\Autodesk\Data Management Server 5\Server\Dispatch\Connectivity.WindowsService.JobDispatch.exe
O23 - Service: Autodesk EDM Server - - C:\Program Files\Autodesk\Data Management Server 5\Server\Webserver\Connectivity.EDMWS.Server.exe
O23 - Service: Autodesk Licensing Service - Autodesk - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\Service\AdskScSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Service (CFSvcs) - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
O23 - Service: DVD-RAM_Service - Matsu****a Electric Industrial Co., Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA RAID Service (kraidsvc) - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA RAID\Service\kraidsvc.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
O23 - Service: MsSecurity Updated (MsSecurity1.209.4) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\winself.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: SigmaTel Audio Service (STacSV) - SigmaTel, Inc. - C:\Program Files\SigmaTel\C-Major Audio\WDM\StacSV.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Navi Support Service (TNaviSrv) - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files\Toshiba\TOSHIBA HD DVD PLAYER\TNaviSrv.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Optical Disc Drive Service (TODDSrv) - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\TODDSrv.exe

--
End of file - 14320 bytes

Thanks again.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to TSG!!

Please close/disable all anti-virus and anti-malware programs so they do not interfere with the running of SDFix and make sure you are disconnected from the Internet after downloading the program but before extracting the files.


*Very Important!* Temporarily *disable* your *anti-virus*, *script blocking* and any *anti-malware* real-time protection _*before*_ performing a scan. They can interfere with SDFix and remove some of its embedded files which may cause _"unpredictable results"_.
Click on *this link* to see a list of programs that should be disabled. The list is not all inclusive. If yours is not listed and you don't know how to disable it, please ask.
*Remember to re-enable the protection again afterwards before connecting to the Internet.*

Download *SDFix* and save it to your Desktop.

Double click *SDFix.exe* and it will extract the files to %systemdrive% 
(Drive that contains the Windows Directory, typically C:\SDFix)

Please then reboot your computer in *Safe Mode* by doing the following :
Restart your computer
After hearing your computer beep once during startup, but before the Windows icon appears, tap the F8 key continually
Instead of Windows loading as normal, the Advanced Options Menu should appear
Select the first option, to run Windows in Safe Mode, then press *Enter*
Choose your usual account.

Open the extracted SDFix folder and double click *RunThis.bat* to start the script. 
Type *Y* to begin the cleanup process.
It will remove any Trojan Services and Registry Entries that it finds then prompt you to press any key to reboot. 
Press any Key and it will restart the PC. 
When the PC restarts the Fixtool will run again and complete the removal process then display *Finished*, press any key to end the script and load your desktop icons.
Once the desktop icons load the SDFix report will open on screen and also save into the SDFix folder as *Report.txt* 
(Report.txt will also be copied to the clipboard ready for posting back on the forum).
Finally paste the contents of the Report.txt back on the forum with a new HijackThis log


----------



## tweedle (May 8, 2008)

Here are the reports, Sorry about not replying sooner, I have been on the road lately, and hopefully these help.

Thanks again.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

How is it running now? Any problems?


----------



## tweedle (May 8, 2008)

It is running better, still random pop-ups, and everytime i go online after its been off, i get a warning from avast saying it found a trojan, but cannot move or delete it because the file is in use. should I try doing another anti-virus scan and ad-aware scan?


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Please visit *this webpage* for instructions for downloading and running ComboFix.

Post the log from ComboFix when you've accomplished that, along with a new HijackThis log.


----------



## tweedle (May 8, 2008)

Before running combofix, it wants me to install the Windows Recovery Console, but there is no option for windows XP media center edition, only Home or Pro. Should I go with the home edition?

Thanks again.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Media center is normally based on XP pro NOT home so select PRO.


----------



## tweedle (May 8, 2008)

Alright, ACTUALLY, my computer froze, i restarted it, and its saying a startup file is missing or corrupt, so tomorrow its getting takin in to be repaired, all my documents will be transfered onto an external hard drive, then i will do a restore when I get it back

Thanks for all your help though


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Thanks for letting me know.


----------

